# Per Eye or Per Punctum?



## mhammy67 (Oct 25, 2010)

If an Ocular Plastics surgeon performs a 3 snip punctoplasty (68440) on all 4 punctum, is this code billed 4 times for each upper and lower punctum or is it billed per eye 
(bi-lateral) ?  Thanks


----------



## elenax (Oct 26, 2010)

per eye...bilateral...


----------

